# My thoughts of wearing a life vest has changed since most recent boating accidents



## GROUPER GHETTO (May 27, 2014)

Since this week has unfortunately had several boating accidents turn bad in a hurry with very sad ending, I have decided wear a one of those slim inflatable life vest on my boat with my PLB attached to a clip. Guys and gals you just never when it comes in handy. You would think a distressed boat would have time to get everybody suited up with life vest and flares and stuff, but I guess in an extremely stressful situation you don’t??? Any thoughts on how this happens??


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Fecal matter hits the ventilator at a rapid rate.... i have started doing a breifing on every trip..life jackets here fire extinguisher there...EPIRB here..ditch bag there
..ect ect.
hopefully it will help


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I moved my life jackets from the front storage to bungee them to the center console. This recent story has unnerved me a little.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> I moved my life jackets from the front storage to bungee them to the center console. This recent story has unnerved me a little.


I have thought about doing the exact same thing. The front storage has a cushion that my wife likes to lay on, so I'd have to remove it if something bad happened and it would slow me down.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

True Rick, I also got a couple of those rubber coated throw-able cushions as well. Very durable*.*


http://www.westmarine.com/buy/jim-buoy--buoyant-boat-cushion-with-vinyl-coated-foam--P017152083


The have them at academy for 29.00.


----------



## Capt. Zach Baker (Oct 3, 2016)

I think pride has something to do with it. If I feel like I need a life vest it’s pretty safe to say that I’m making everyone put it on. Some people (including myself) can forget that no matter how skilled and experienced we are on the water, Mother Nature is one unforgiving bitch when she wants to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

Sailorboy said:


> Fecal matter hits the ventilator at a rapid rate.... i have started doing a breifing on every trip..life jackets here fire extinguisher there...EPIRB here..ditch bag there
> ..ect ect.
> hopefully it will help


This. And also an understanding that when the captain says put them on, everyone puts them on. 
As the captain ( operator of the vessel), you have a responsibility to keep everyone safe. 
Life vest , life jackets, flotation devices, or life preservers, which ever you call them are not always comfortable. Not always fashionable. But, they do make you float.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

My 10 year old grandson was extremely hot wearing his life preserver on a recent trip. Are them some for kids that are cooler?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I always wear one on the river. But never have in the gulf.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

It is a very good idea to learn "Drownproofing". I believe that I could stay afloat for several days without a life preserver.

Your head weighs 14 pounds. Float face down. The crown of your head will float out of the water. Barely move your arms to raise your head enough to get a breath through your mouth. Put your head back under water and relax motionless. Slowly let out air under water. 

People drown because they spend all their energy keeping their head out of the water. You do not need to know how to swim to employ this life-saving technique. Try it. It is easy. I learned it in a PT course in college.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

FreeLine said:


> It is a very good idea to learn "Drownproofing". I believe that I could stay afloat for several days without a life preserver.
> 
> Your head weighs 14 pounds. Float face down. The crown of your head will float out of the water. Barely move your arms to raise your head enough to get a breath through your mouth. Put your head back under water and relax motionless. Slowly let out air under water.
> 
> People drown because they spend all their energy keeping their head out of the water. You do not need to know how to swim to employ this life-saving technique. Try it. It is easy. I learned it in a PT course in college.


Try that shit in 2 or 3’ seas and seee what happens.

I do remember Magnum Pi treading water for a day or two though.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Try that shit in 2 or 3’ seas and seee what happens.
> 
> I do remember Magnum Pi treading water for a day or two though.



Pretty sure that I could do it.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

*Wsi*



FreeLine said:


> It is a very good idea to learn "Drownproofing". I believe that I could stay afloat for several days without a life preserver.
> 
> Your head weighs 14 pounds. Float face down. The crown of your head will float out of the water. Barely move your arms to raise your head enough to get a breath through your mouth. Put your head back under water and relax motionless. Slowly let out air under water.
> 
> People drown because they spend all their energy keeping their head out of the water. You do not need to know how to swim to employ this life-saving technique. Try it. It is easy. I learned it in a PT course in college.


I learned the same survival technique in WSI class 40 years ago. If you are a healthy young person and the gulf is fairly calm, you might last a day or two. But throw in those waves Joey mentioned, water temperature causing hypothermia, and the possibility of a head injury and I would say that a life jacket would be a blessing. I kind of like my old hide so I have a Mustang Elite life vest with a personal locator beacon on the strap. Well worth the cost of this insurance.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have upgraded life preservers and a personal locator beacon. I take all the precautions. Not recommending only drownproofing, but I am glad to know it. Don't know why anyone would be against knowing how to stay afloat for a while. A 19 year old spent the night offshore St Simon's Island in Georgia last month by floating.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Most people couldn’t last 2-3hrs in a pool treading water much less 2-3 days in rough seas.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

$54.00 type 1 life vest will save your life.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Most people couldn’t last 2-3hrs in a pool treading water much less 2-3 days in rough seas.


Exactly. But they could float without expending energy.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

FreeLine said:


> Pretty sure that I could do it.


Pretty sure I couldn't so tucked in my inflatable vest is a whistle, signal mirror, blaze orange vest and a short length of mule tape to tie myself to the boat or others. I try to wear bright colored clothes too. With the number and size of the sharks out here now, I'd prefer to get out of the water as soon as possible if bad things happen.


----------



## IslanderDiveCompany (Jul 22, 2018)

Safety first sounds good when you say it but when comfort is in question, it seems that safety is second. Just my thoughts. Having safety gear accessible is a good practice. Good job!


----------



## IslanderDiveCompany (Jul 22, 2018)

*Sorry*

Didn't mean to post twice. Newby learning. Tried to delete but couldn't figure it out. Sorry.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Been in the gulf/bays/rivers by myself and no life jacket on.... That's the scariest times especially the older I get. Many folks are now wearing the little fanny pack inflatables that would prob be a good investment if you didn't want a full PFD. Since I am in the process of getting another hole in the water, I will be updating all my PFD's and other safety goodies...:thumbsup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Can we get some links as to which PFD's/PLB's you use. Thanks, guys.


----------



## VandalRefugee (Jul 16, 2016)

I got a Res Q link+ from west marine for something like 250 with a 25-50 dollar mail in rebate.

These rash of accidents had us change up our game a bit. I removed the T bag off the boat since the wife and I are tall and it was constantly hitting our heads on it. I think we're going to velcro 2 life jackets to the T top frame and the PLB will be attached to one of them. We also bought a backup handheld VHF on amazon for $80. We have a cheap battery powered emergency bilge pump but the batteries aren't even installed yet. I'm going to put those in so it's ready to use immediately just in case.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Just saw this on Facebook and thought it was handy 

https://www.facebook.com/1633467016/posts/10214940493819182/

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Can we get some links as to which PFD's/PLB's you use. Thanks, guys.


My PLB is ResQLink+.


----------



## pensadawg (Oct 3, 2007)

I've considered the pride thing when wearing a vest during calm and "safe" boating days, but my history has a different perspective. We wear the inflatable inshore vests whenever the boat is in planable waters, and most of the time in any waters. I've had three different on-water LEO's wave me past their stops, or motor right past me heading to another boat, each time commenting on the fact we were wearing PFD's. One of those was a CG patrol. And we all know how tough they can be.


----------



## Sc1006 (Apr 11, 2010)

pensadawg said:


> I've considered the pride thing when wearing a vest during calm and "safe" boating days, but my history has a different perspective. We wear the inflatable inshore vests whenever the boat is in planable waters, and most of the time in any waters. I've had three different on-water LEO's wave me past their stops, or motor right past me heading to another boat, each time commenting on the fact we were wearing PFD's. One of those was a CG patrol. And we all know how tough they can be.


Not sure about FL or AL, but in LA, an unworn inflatable does not count as a personal flotation device. I put enough life jackets on board for each individual even if they have their own inflatable.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Boat-Dude said:


> I moved my life jackets from the front storage to bungee them to the center console. This recent story has unnerved me a little.


This is the exact thing my wife reminds me to do before I shove off alone.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

I posted before on this topic, and still hate to see how many people would trust there lives with an inflatable life jacket in bad weather. So many stories coming out these days about them not inflating, why risk it. Here's one being talked about over on BBC, with several posters also sharing their stories of inflatables not inflating. 
http://www.dailyherald.com/news/201...board-during-race-to-mackinac-remains-missing


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

IslanderDiveCompany said:


> Didn't mean to post twice. Newby learning. Tried to delete but couldn't figure it out. Sorry.


Strike one. Two more and your gone...


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

I’m pretty sure I don’t swim well unconscious. I wear my auto PFD while underway. I just purchased a MOB+ also, because I was bad about not using the lanyard.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmm ideas....


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Jeffbro999 said:


> So many stories coming out these days about them not inflating,



Exactly. A friend, who can't swim a lick, wears one while the boat is underway, then removes it when stopped. I asked him what happens if he falls overboard, hits his head on something that knocks him unconscious? He says it will auto inflate. I told him if it doesn't "auto-inflate", you're going to drown. He said no, there's a rip-cord on it, I'll just pull that, and it will inflate then. But Not if you're knocked unconscious, you can't pull it, and you're going to drown dummy. Just get a vest life preserver.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Boat-Dude said:


> Hmm ideas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

FreeLine said:


> Exactly. But they could float without expending energy.


Not in ruff water.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Jeffbro999 said:


> I posted before on this topic, and still hate to see how many people would trust there lives with an inflatable life jacket in bad weather. So many stories coming out these days about them not inflating, why risk it. Here's one being talked about over on BBC, with several posters also sharing their stories of inflatables not inflating.
> http://www.dailyherald.com/news/201...board-during-race-to-mackinac-remains-missing


Years ago there was a seismic vessel crew changing by rescue boat in the Gulf. As the rescue boat was being hoisted from the water to the ship, the hook failed and dumped everyone on the rescue boat in the water. Everyone lived except the one guy wearing an inflatable pfd. He was never seen again. The brand we carry on the ship needs to be recertified every two years.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What ifs.
What if’s can over complicate things. Use a little common sense and things turn out fine. As far as wearing a life jacket, worst it can do is make you a little hot.
At one time in my life, you wouldn’t catch me with one on. Now days I catch myself backing the trailer in the water wearing one. 

Picture has absolutely nothing to do with this topic but I sure do like it....


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Man your not right. LOL I will say that if I had a life vest in this case I would double over heated. :thumbup:


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

DMC said:


> Not in ruff water.


Some people have misunderstood my comments regarding drownproofing. I personally have upgraded life preservers, a PLB, and 3 fire extinguishers. These are the most important.

IN ADDITION, I recommend learning drownproofing. It is easy to learn. A man drowned in Destin this weekend swimming against the current trying to get back to his pontoon boat. A few years ago, I rescued 2 people that were trying to swim against the current at Ft Pickens to get back to their boat. All of these people could have floated with the current until rescued.

Definitely, wear life preservers. But if for some reason you find yourself in the water without a life preserver, it is good to know how to float for a while.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok I agree with that. I learnt a long time ago that all people can float. You just need to know how you system or body works. I also know that most people drown because of fear and fighting. 
My brother almost drown me when I was 16yrs old because of rubber boots and panic. 

That's another story. One of the reasons I want wear rubber boots in a boat.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

naclh2oDave said:


> Just saw this on Facebook and thought it was handy
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/1633467016/posts/10214940493819182/
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Clever idea.


----------



## pensadawg (Oct 3, 2007)

Sc1006 said:


> Not sure about FL or AL, but in LA, an unworn inflatable does not count as a personal flotation device. I put enough life jackets on board for each individual even if they have their own inflatable.


Same here. And yes, in FL you MUST wear the inflatable properly for it to count.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

pensadawg said:


> Same here. And yes, in FL you MUST wear the inflatable properly for it to count.


That's USCG requirement


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

OldMan-theSea said:


> That's USCG requirement


Exacry! Does not count if not on the person.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Most people couldn’t last 2-3hrs in a pool treading water much less 2-3 days in rough seas.


Drownproofing takes much less energy than does treading water. But, yes, even that would be hard to do for more than 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

perdidochas said:


> Drownproofing takes much less energy than does treading water. But, yes, even that would be hard to do for more than 3 or 4 hours.


I appreciate your input. Anything you can add to your survival skills is well worth the add despite the pessimists.


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

Just bought an ACR ResQLink PLB, which I will wear shore to shore. I keep a floating ditch bag at my feet on the boat. It has a floating VHF w/GPS and a distress button, a five shot flare gun, and a floating flashing light beacon. When everything goes wrong, especially in bad conditions, I don’t care who built your boat, or how many years you have boated, you are doomed if you can’t get help ASAP. 
It is hard to imagine the horror that these men endured and the pain of their loss to their families. Very sad.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I was told that there is different classes. Class 2 and below you have to wear but not a class 3.
It doesn't matter when you need to wear it anyway.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Had a buddy get stopped at night by Fl. Marine Patrol years ago and the officer was shining his light all over my buddies boat looking for PFD’s and asked him where they were. My buddy said right here as he slapped his with his hand and told the officer that he probably didn’t see many folks wearing them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

